# Soap from Moscow



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

My son Timothy and I are in Moscow Russia at the moment. We will have Christian meetings here and then fly to Lithuania for a weekend of meetings there. We should be arriving back home on the 14th. We were taken to a huge mall here in Moscow that is bigger than anything I have seen in America or Canada. However, bear in mind that I am from Small town America - but however, it is HUGE. Today (6-7) is their Christmas holiday time as their dates are different than those observed in America. This is because of the Orthodox Russian Church set a different date for Christmas celebration than the Roman Church. 

Anyway, in the mall was a soap shop with different soap displays. I took some pictures to share with you on the soap page. Other than that, another goat item that we are enjoying is a beautiful white sliced goat cheese that we are eating for breakfast every morning. The Russian breakfast is similar to the European breakfast with a variety of cheese, fresh sliced bread that is bought in a whole loaf and sliced daily, jams, boiled eggs, smoked fish and thin slices of deli type meats.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

One more


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

Neat ,maybe you will get to send pictures of the goats and farms too.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

What are the ingredients in the forest green soap? I've never done a soap so dark but it is quite beautiful. The cheese looks delicious.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing, Tim.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

> What are the ingredients in the forest green soap? I've never done a soap so dark but it is quite beautiful. The cheese looks delicious.


That's not cheese! Although it does look like cheese! It's all soap! As to the green soap, I have no clue how they make it or the ingredients because I can't read the Russian labels. :/

The cheese was served at breakfast. It was a white cheese that was sandwich sliced and yes it was delicious. I wish I had recipes, it would be wonderful to make.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very interesting....and that first picture really does look like cheese! Do they slice if off the round and weigh it when they sell it?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, they weigh the soap and slice it like you would cheese and you buy the soap by the slice from the round. It is very interesting.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my! What a totally cool way to do it! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Tim, 

How much do they charge for soap? Is it by the ounce, pound etc?

Vicki/NC


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Due to difficulties of language barriers (everything has to be translated through our interpreters) , money exchange (difference in currency), I didn't get that information so I don't have any idea as to the cost. The Russian Ruble is 30 to our 1 dollar that means it takes 30 of their dollars to equal one of ours.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pictures! It makes you wish you could read & speak Russian!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

:really Oh I did discover that according to the prices posted that these bars of soap are $13-$20 US dollar per bar! Are we charging enough for our soap? :crazy


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

Great pics, I think that store is a lush store in Russia.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Tim,

WOW! on the prices! 

But somewhere recently I came across an article about the shopping mindset of the Europeans vs. Americans and it is totally different. So maybe that explains it. It basically said Americans are cheap and want cheap goods.
Maybe that is why our economy is the way it is? Who knows?

Vicki/NC


----------

